# Matching Millers Falls red



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Working on restoring several planes and wanted to pass this along. Had no clue what the best color match would be for Millers Falls red so I did eeny, meeny, miny, moe at the auto store and grabbed a can of plain ol' red:



















And this No. 97 lever cap came out pretty darn close. The top was virtually paintless when I got it, the bottom I left untouched (assuming it was original) to see how the Dupli-Color did. These photos were in straight sunlight, when you're indoors in normal light it's almost impossible to tell the difference.










I think I put on three coats. Maybe four. I waited several days before assembling and a very tiny bit of the black from the main body came off on the cap (where it touches the crossbar) and so did an even smaller part of red on the cap, so I might touch up and leave it alone for longer. Decided I'll probably not use this one very much, not knowing anything about adjustable/non-adjustable mouth block planes before buying it. I've since got a Stanley 9 1/2 which I look forward to tuning up and using. The 97 will look nice on the living room book shelf. I seriously hate saying that but live and learn, it is what it is, I'm a moron, blah, blah, blah.

Anyway, just throwing it out there, someone may have a better color option.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You can use it. Set it a little heavy for clambering edges etc and you won't need to fuss with the 9 1/2. Leave that for the fine work.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Aha, thanks Don. See, I am a moron. Also not a big fan of fuss. I will do that.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

We're all dumb about something. It just matters if you keep learning and have fun.


----------

